# Top marks to Microsoft



## aussie girl (Nov 26, 2004)

I downloaded and installed the new Microsoft AntiSpyware program. I highly recommend it. It found Trojan hijackers and Trojan downloaders, as well as 29 entries of 'money tree' and also 'eXact.BargainBuddy'.

These last 2 I notice that Spybot scans through them, but does nothing about them (during spybot scan in the bottom LH of the screen), why is this?I run Spybot, AVG and AdAware SE daily and they didn't pick up these entries. I was also unaware that I had a Trojan worm.

Excellent work Microsoft!!!!


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Well, I too think it is a great program - although all the hard work was done by GIANT, the company who made the program, which MS bought and stamped their name all over.

But yes, its another program that people should add.

Late,


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Be aware that us older OS people are out of luck.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

Also, this is a BETA version only. Set to expire July 31, 2005. 

Have no idea what microsoft plans to do after that. Do you?


----------



## aussie girl (Nov 26, 2004)

jd 957, no I dont know what their plans are. I can only hope they continue on with a more permanent version. I do know that it detected and cleaned where the others failed, including panda, housecall, avast, ewido, norton, avg, adaware and spybot. I know I've had a lot of these on my comp for months, just watching spybot scan past them. And a trojan worm too, I'm told they're deadly???


----------



## somefellow (Nov 27, 2004)

After the beta , it is still unknown what MS will do with the new software ....i heard that maybe they will " split " some of the tools and start a subscription to some/all/none .....who knows ? After adaware and spybot became the most popular in its class , i cant see them offering it for nothing ...especially after all the hype and proof that it does actually do a better job than the both of them.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I expect for Microsoft to sell the software and then force a subscription to keep the definition files up to date.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Unfortuatly, yeah they probably would do that. They make cash off of Office, Frontpage, etc., so why wouldnt they do it to this too?


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Look at it logically - MicroSoft = Evil Batsardos. Multinational Company.
There is no way that they'd give away this program for free. 

As for older OS's. That's progress for you (According to MS). They at least extended support to Win98 for a few more years. But it's not like it matters, they never do anything better in each release of Windows.

Late,


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

And now, for those of you w/ a sense of humour...

*Microsoft's AntiSpyware Tool Removes Internet Explorer*
http://www.bbspot.com/News/2005/01/microsoft_antispyware.html
By Brian Briggs

Many Microsoft Windows users who downloaded the recently released AntiSpyware program from Microsoft, or had it installed through an automatic Windows update, woke up to a surprise. Unintentionally, the heuristics of the software detected Internet Explorer as spyware, and removed the program from their systems.

AntiSpywareMicrosoft has pulled the program from its website until the problem can be corrected. Elias Weatherbee, a Microsoft representative, said the program was "only in beta" and that "a fix was forthcoming."

"It shows how powerful our AntiSpyware program is," said Weatherbee. "Not only is it able to remove spyware from the system, but also the source of most spyware. Our competitors can't match that."

A representative from Lavasoft, which sells Ad-Aware another spyware removal program, complained that Microsoft was using its monopoly and knowledge of the operating system to "offer features that others can't match."

"Tough [insert nasty word here]," said Weatherbee.

Many computer users did not view this new "feature" positively. "I tried to check the weather this morning and all my little blue 'e' icons were missing. I couldn't get to the Internet at all. I guess I'll have to get a new computer," said Windows XP user Graham Newton.

Related News
Microsoft Announces Ads for Blue Screen of Death
Microsoft Granted Patent for Creating Insecure Software
Microsoft Bundles Worm with IIS

Users of alternative browsers were happy to see Internet Explorer gone. Thad Freeman of the Mozilla Users Group said, "I've been trying for years to get rid of Internet Explorer. I never imagined that Microsoft would do it for me. I'm ecstatic."

Microsoft technical support was advising customers to reinstall Windows to regain Internet access and to disable automatic updates.

Symantec Antivirus Research reported that virus sightings were down by 95% this morning.

 

Ok, back to reality, a couple of the better reviews I've read on this are:
http://www.winsupersite.com/reviews/ms_antispyware_preview.asp
and
http://www.windowsdevcenter.com/pub/a/windows/2005/01/11/antispyware.html

Lastly, is it just me, or does anyone else find it sad that MS is getting so many accolades and applause for bringing out software that (a) was not their's to begin with, yet appears that they try to take credit for it's development, (b) that their own mult-multi-millions of dollars couldn't compete w/ a much much smaller firm, and (c) their own durn holes and software is what causes much of the problem to begin with. Sorry, maybe I'm being just a tad too harse on 'em...


----------



## dirk&prissy (Nov 24, 2004)

I agree! I read your post and then downloaded it - it found all kinds of stuff that my AV, S&D, sweeper, and Ad-A-Ware didn't find!


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

MSM Hobbes said:


> And now, for those of you w/ a sense of humour...


Thanks, kind of wondered where the big blue E took off to.....lol


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Anti-Spyware/Adware comparision

http://windowssecrets.com/050127/#story1


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Just thought I'd throw some more weight behind it.

After reading this thread, I installed it last night and after the first scan it picked up a couple of problems previously ignored by Adaware/Spybot/Blaster.

Like u say though, it's a pity that post-beta this will be become a commercial money-making opportunity for MS.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

Does this program only perform with Internet Explorer? I use FireFox. Thanks.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## somefellow (Nov 27, 2004)

hi penny , there are one or two options offered that only include IE but spyware generally disregards which browser you use . the " hide tracks " part of the app will indeed only erase IE and therefore you have to do mozilla seperate ....they have their own which does it with one click also.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

U need IE to install the program and it also wants u to authenticate your copy of Windows XP, by typing in the product code.

Once it's installed IE is not required though.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

hewee said:


> Anti-Spyware/Adware comparision
> 
> http://windowssecrets.com/050127/#story1


Good reading hewee thanks :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

franca said:


> Good reading hewee thanks :up:


Your welcome frank.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello somefellow,

Thank you very much for the information. I'll give it a go. Do you have snow in you part of Canada? Frank doesn't at the moment. I'm pretty sure you get a lot more than they do in his part of British Columbia.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

As I remember I downloaded it using firefox. I read the comparison posted, and this caught my eye particularly.



> Finally, the computer press often recommends that the two anti-adware products that should be used together are Ad-Aware SE Personal and Spybot Search & Destroy. That preference may have become the conventional wisdom because both of these products have low-end, freeware versions. PC World, PC Magazine, and other publications have recommended this combination as recently as June and August, respectively.
> 
> Ad-aware and Spybot may have been a great combo back then. But adware apparently moves much faster than these two companies do. According to Howes's data, the two programs together barely removed half the adware components on an infected PC:
> 
> ...


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Big-K said:


> As I remember I downloaded it using firefox. I read the comparison posted, and this caught my eye particularly.


Thanks for the info Big K I will check out the two programs you mentioned :up:

cu Frank.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

i like the idea of it running at 2 am every night, that will be useful to people.
with autoupdate, and that, people wont need to even think about this. and that is always nice.


----------



## somefellow (Nov 27, 2004)

> Do you have snow in you part of Canada?


you`ve got to be kidding .....


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I've never actually used the programs that article suggested, so I wouldnt really know. Just pointing that out. I also noticed that 2a.m. thing, so I just update it myself whenever I do a manual scan(its found nothing since the first scan, and hasnt popped up saying anything was stopped except one time).

Oh, and some fellow, to your picture:


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

somefellow

Penny


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

aussie girl said:


> I downloaded and installed the new Microsoft AntiSpyware program. I highly recommend it. It found Trojan hijackers and Trojan downloaders, as well as 29 entries of 'money tree' and also 'eXact.BargainBuddy'.


Please don't call me stupid (tho I am sometimes when it comes to figuring out computers), but what program are you referring to? Is it the Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool? If so, I know about it and have run it.

Or, is it something else - if so, where is the link to download it?

I am running Lavasoft Adaware, Webroot SpySweeper, SpywareBlaster, SpyBot S&D, ewido security suite, and WinPatrol, besides my AVG anti-virus and ZoneAlarm Firewall. Is this something else I need??? Seems the bad guys are making people spend a lot of time on computer protection. lol!


----------



## aussie girl (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi John Burns,
The microsoft antispyware program can be found here
http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/spyware/software/default.mspx

I hope this link works for you, you may have to type it in. You can download the program from here, and there is a view of the setup/installation page too.

The is no mention of a 'removal tool' so I think it may be a different program to what you have. I hope this helps you, if not, post again and I'm sure someone will be able to help.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

aussie girl said:


> Hi John Burns,
> The microsoft antispyware program can be found here
> http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/spyware/software/default.mspx


Thanks! Appreciate it.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I just don't get it. Everyone else seems to have so many spyware problems, whereas I have next to none. I hav'nt seen a single piece of spyware in the few weeks this computer has been up, and if its been there it hasnt done anything. My scans of adaware, spybot, and MSAnti-spyware have come up with so little(nothing but a few tracking cookies) that I've reduced my scans to maybe once every two weeks. How do I do it you say?

SpywareBlaster is installed
I use an anti-virus and firewall
I install only software I'm sure of or that comes from a reliable/respectable source(even then I always check the EULA)
I use Mozilla Firefox
I use Firefox's adblocker
I have implemented a custom HOSTS file
I don't go to links held in spam
I rarely even open spam
I keep a close watch as to what is installed on my computer
I do a scan with HijackThis! every once in a while

All this together requires very little work, much less than most of you probably go through. I have a fast, speedy, quick, clean, well-running system that has not yet recieved a virus or major spyware threat since it came back up on January 6, 2005.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Same here Big-K. I'm also very selective about who gets my email address. I may get 20 emails a week whereas some other people that I work with get that number and more every day in spam.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Big-K

I don't have problems either - using Spyware Blaster, etc., and I use a mail program set to only receive messages from people in my address book.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I give my friends/family one address, and sign up for things/register for things/have amazon emails sent to my old yahoo address(which some of my family still sends everything to).


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

I downloaded the new beta version of Microsoft Anti Spyware, used it several time, every time it found no spy-ware on my computer,

Then right after I then ran Ad-Aware and it found stuff every time after the Microsoft program had said I was clear ?????????????  

Needless to say I've uninstalled the Microsoft program as it is obviously not doing what it is supposed to,......  

Has any-one else tried this , and if so did it do the same for you ????????  

cu Frank.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well frank most reviews say it does a good job but like all anti-spyware it does not find everything and you are best to have it and also Ad-Aware and Spybot.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

hewee said:


> Well frank most reviews say it does a good job but like all anti-spyware it does not find everything and you are best to have it and also Ad-Aware and Spybot.


Hi hewee, Thanks for your input, but i think i'll stick with Ad-Aware / Spybot it works for me....... :up:

cu Frank.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

i ran adaware and spybot before hand, and then i went and ran MS anti-virus, it just found a few instances, 2-3 i forget. our floor also has a trial run of registry aid it does something about finding links that no longer work. it is kinda cool. have quite a few


----------



## jlmlelal (Feb 13, 2005)

thank for all the help i will use ad aware spy bot and microsofts anti spyware


----------



## TheGodFather (Dec 1, 2004)

Do you need to enter the windows product key in order to download MS Anti Spyware? I have it on my tower, it's just a little difficult to get to it when you have a physical disability.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

go ahead and download it. the product key is not required at this time. in the future (who knows when) MS will require all of us that have MS products to register.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

They'll probably even require it for hotmail!

Or not...


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Just to add a bit of info.Current Smart Computing magazine reviewed the top Anti-spyware apps. It discussed Counter Spy and Windows AntiSpy (beta) 2 of Giant Software's nearly identical products. CounterSpy is now sold by Sunbelt Software, $19.95 for 1 years' updates etc. They ran both on the same spyware and found CounterSpy detected 42 spyware instances, while Windows AntiSpyware detected only 26. They also mentioned that CounterSpy has been awarded Best Anti-spyware app by PC World, April '05 edition. Spy Sweeper comes up well in their estimation, too.

Personal note. Purchased Giant a few weeks before the M$ buyout. It never worked properly forr me. Finally uninstalled it. Yesterday, after reading the reviews in Smart Computing, bought CounterSpy. Though nearly a clone, it was much easier to use, kept track of uses, found a couple of things (one was Mass IM- something MS has added to our computers- a potential threat I gladly removed). A dream to work with. It's guaranteed for at least a year. They have an arrangement with MS.I use Firefox and Mozilla exclusively. Not a single problem with CounterSpy. Am a bit down on Ad-Aware since for the last 2 months they've dropped When-U from their list of spies. When-U promised not to do bad things. Yes. Well, Lavasoft, do I have a bridge to sell you.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

I got Counter Spy yesterday...really like it so far. I use it right now along with Sygate!! I read a lot of good reviews on it! Also scan with 2 million other spyware programs!!!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Will have to look into Counter Spy. You got a link to Smart Computing magazine reviewe there mach?
I do see that Ad-Aware has a uninstall for When-U but you have to find out from another program if you got it.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

hi hewee:

Smart Computing's URL: http://www.smartcomputing.com/ The article is in the April 2005 Vol.16,issue 4, and it's titled "Top Anti-Spyware Agents".


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

mach9 said:


> hi hewee:
> 
> Smart Computing's URL: http://www.smartcomputing.com/ The article is in the April 2005 Vol.16,issue 4, and it's titled "Top Anti-Spyware Agents".


Guess you have to pay to see more because not all of the story is there.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

hewee:

I subscribe to SmartComputing mag- that's where I read it. Will copy that comparison of MS Anti and Counterspy for you tomorrow, and post it here . In the meantime 2 references for you:http://www.winxpnews.com/?id=166
and the PC World article: http://www.winxpnews.com/rd/rd.cfm?id=050308ED-CounterSpy :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow thanks so much for the links.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

bkpeck said:


> I got Counter Spy yesterday...really like it so far. I use it right now along with Sygate!! I read a lot of good reviews on it! Also scan with 2 million other spyware programs!!!


Hi-
Love CounterSpy! See you do too. Also have a gadzillion anti's. Let's see-promise you won't laugh-Spybot and it's TeaTimer, Spyware Guard, Spyware Blaster, Ad-Aware SE Personal, A Squared , Spy Sweeper,CounterSpy, Anti-Keylogger, TDS-3 (Trojan detection program), CWShredder 2.13, Hijack This.Then there's NAV 2005, McAfee's stand alone AV-Stinger (replace it with new edition regularly, they update nearly weekly; the MS Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool- oh, yes, the mini-removal too to use if CWShredder gets jammed up. Used to have Pest Patrol; toooo many false positives, and Computer Cop. Latter replaced by TDS-3, a much better program according to our Mod dvk1. Run some everyday (CounterSpy & Spy Sweeper) Others a couple times a week. System is clean by their reconning. As far as I can tell, nothing serious as the machine runs like a dream. Constant battle. I like a lean machine. However with the huge variety of nastys out there that is not possible. See you have the same philosophy. Oh yes, all security settings high, many MS Services disabled, never use IE. Only get an occasional adware type thingy. Its a job, but I love using the computer, so it's worth it. Not a single virus, worm or trojan in 5 years. No keyloggers either. OMG- forgot BHO Demon and BHO Cop and ZoneAlarmPro-set to lock Hosts file. WinPatrol is set to lock hosts file too. So far MS and their additions have been one of the biggest issues. Enough already-probably put you to sleep with this litany.


----------



## smash (Jan 31, 2005)

what a load to carry i use avg , ad aware se , spybot and have no problems [sometimes if i download kids games etc via p2p avg will detect a virus which it fixes]


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

mach9 said:


> Hi-
> Love CounterSpy! See you do too. Also have a gadzillion anti's. Let's see-promise you won't laugh-Spybot and it's TeaTimer, Spyware Guard, Spyware Blaster, Ad-Aware SE Personal, A Squared , Spy Sweeper,CounterSpy, Anti-Keylogger, TDS-3 (Trojan detection program), CWShredder 2.13, Hijack This.Then there's NAV 2005, McAfee's stand alone AV-Stinger (replace it with new edition regularly, they update nearly weekly; the MS Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool- oh, yes, the mini-removal too to use if CWShredder gets jammed up. Used to have Pest Patrol; toooo many false positives, and Computer Cop. Latter replaced by TDS-3, a much better program according to our Mod dvk1. Run some everyday (CounterSpy & Spy Sweeper) Others a couple times a week. System is clean by their reconning. As far as I can tell, nothing serious as the machine runs like a dream. Constant battle. I like a lean machine. However with the huge variety of nastys out there that is not possible. See you have the same philosophy. Oh yes, all security settings high, many MS Services disabled, never use IE. Only get an occasional adware type thingy. Its a job, but I love using the computer, so it's worth it. Not a single virus, worm or trojan in 5 years. No keyloggers either. OMG- forgot BHO Demon and BHO Cop and ZoneAlarmPro-set to lock Hosts file. WinPatrol is set to lock hosts file too. So far MS and their additions have been one of the biggest issues. Enough already-probably put you to sleep with this litany.


How about Spyware Doctor?? XP-Antispy?? GOTCHA!!!


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

bkpeck:
Nope, neither of those. 

The comparison of MS's version of Giant, and CounterSpy, also former Giant, as in Smart Computing mag, Apr. 2005,"Top Anti-Spyware Agents". And I Quote:
When MS purchased GIANT Company Software in December 2004, observers predicted that MS would release its own anti-spyware utility using Giant's technology. Well, here we are a couple of months later, and we already have a beta version in the form of Windows Antispyware (free: www.microsoft.com/athome/security). What's interesting about this acquisition is that another anti-spyware tool, Sunbelt Software's CounterSpy ($19.95 for a one year subscription:www.sunbeltsoftware.com), also uses the GIANT engine and definitions and, at least for the time being, will continue to license the technology from MS. Because the GIANT technology does an effective job of finding and eliminating spyware, it's worth your time to consider both of these products.
CounterSpy features an easy-to-navigate, if somewhat sluggish,interface that provides immediate access to scanning and protection tools. The scan window details basic information about the most recently completed scan, but if you click the link for more details, CounterSpy breaks down the results into adware items,Registry keys, cookies,etc. The information it provides for detected adware is quite detailed, explaining what the detected program is and what it could do to compromise your system and privacy. You can also click on each cookie to retrieve specific details on the threat type and the level of risk.
Like Spy Sweeper, CounterSpy features extensive scheduling options, even including options to run (or not run) specific tasks during scheduled scans. The utility's active protection component bundles monitors that watch for suspect activities in system files, drivers, IE plug-ins, Windows passwords, Task Scheduler, Windows Messenger, and many more areas.
Considering that MS's Windows AntiSpyware is based on the same technology that drives CounterSpy, it's not surprising to see most of the same options in both utilities. In fact, the interfaces are almost identical in function, although CounterSpy is ultimately easier to navigate.
Although the beta version of Windows AntiSpyware is free, it's still unknown whether MS will charge for the software in the future. If it can eventually match the effectiveness of CounterSpy, we expect that it will be a frontrunner in the market. Currently, CounterSpy beats Windows AntiSpyware in the threat scanning department, finding 42 spyware instances on our test system in about 3 minutes, while Windows AntiSpyware found only 26 items. End of Quote.


----------



## Dreambringer (Jan 19, 2005)

I just let the number do the talking..

Spyware Warrior: Anti-Spyware Testing

This is the the results of the first results, and for the most part, all 5 other end up the same with Giant preform'n the best.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

I haven't purchased it yet but I probably will...Counter Spy that is.
I thought it was rather funny yesterday I downloaded A squared and HAD to run it at least once before exiting it....Why ?? Because they put something on and wanted to show me it worked???


----------



## Dreambringer (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh and if you have a valid copy of windows the Antispyware (as of now) is going to be free, also talks of the Anti-Virus are about the same.. but nothing set in stone yet..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

mach9 said:


> ZoneAlarmPro-set to lock Hosts file. WinPatrol is set to lock hosts file too. So far MS and their additions have been one of the biggest issues. Enough already-probably put you to sleep with this litany.


You know some pass version of CWShredder that was removing spyware was not finding any at all really. It was removing bad sites from the hosts file and telling you it was removing spyware. I found this out after WinPatrol was coming each time after I rean CWShredder. I then tested it out over and over and each that CWShredder found something it was only removing things from the hosts file. I also tried the locking of the hosts file with WinPatrol and it did not stop any changes.

Some testing we did.
http://www.dozleng.com/updates/index.php?showtopic=2299&hl=
http://www.dozleng.com/updates/index.php?showtopic=2331&hl=
http://www.dozleng.com/updates/index.php?showtopic=3046&view=findpost&p=14191

Now on the newer CWShredder you can do a scan only and it shows you things that pass versions did not so that is nice. Do a scan only first and then make sure you have a backup of your hosts file in case it removes from it. The newer version of CWShredder seems to have ok and is not deleting from the hosts file like it was on pass versions.

I forget how you lock the hosts file with ZAP mach so if you can post it for others because I can not find where it is now. I know ZAP did lock the host file and it worked where WinPatrol lock did not.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hewee- Iread all the posts over there, and the admirable research you put it. I went back to the old CWShredder because of that. I was told that v.2.13 is OK. Have you heard that too? Really appreciate the work you do in following up on these things. :up:


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Zone Alarm Pro: How to lock hosts files in ZAP

Go to the FIREWALL section left column, look for Blocked Zone Security; click on Advanced. Advanced Settings window opens. Go to middle-General Settings and find the 2nd from the bottom on the rt. side -Lock Hosts File. Click on the box to put a check in that box,click OK, and close. Voila!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think without going back to the threads there or testing again that the last two versions of CWShredder are ok and do not delete from your hosts file. 
v.2.12 and v.2.13 did not delete from the hosts file but versions before that did.
Was nice the way they changed the scan only to show what it finds where the older version the scan only info did not mean anything. 
I know in the pass CWShredder was finding thing and I was fixing it but even with the boxed check to delete what it finds to the trash I would never see any thing go to the trash. Now I can see nothing going to the trash if a file is not deleted but only changed. Then I got WinPatrol and that was when I knew something was going on and started testing and then other you see at the above link were doing the same. 
I bet all those pass times that CWShredder was deleting it was just deleting from my hosts file but I did not know it. Got to love WinPatrol. 

Ok thanks I better clean my glasses on the ZA Pro setting for locking the hosts file because I already looked there and missed seeing it. 
But I keep backups of my host file using HostsToggle. 
http://accs-net.com/hosts/HostsToggle/
No install is needed. You don't even have to keep the program running. I only open it to backup the host file and to replace the hosts file. Works good at replacing the hosts file. Just pick text under file type from the dropdown and point it to the new hosts file and click ok and your done. Make a new backup and then close the program.
I was going to use the ZAP hosts lock but I was busy adding to the hosts file and it made it a pain to have to go and find where to look and unlock it again each time.


----------

